# The Infamous Dipstick Tube Failure Has Plagued My Car. Help.



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I was checking my oil tonight and I noticed my whole dipstick tube was loose. Puzzled by this I took out my dipstick and what do you know, the top half of my dipstick tube magically disappears into the depths of the engine bay, great. Luckily I was able to retrieve it. Unfortunately, my dipstick tube is now obviously sheered in half. What do y'all recommend plugging it with just to limp it to the dealer? This car is my daily driver and I can not afford to have it immobilized for very long so any help is appreciated! Oh and if anyone has any DIYs for replacing the dipstick tube please feel free to post up some links.


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

Super common problem. The dealer should have the part in stock. Get a ride, pick up part and replace in a few min. Continue to drive happily! :thumbup:


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Contact WhanAB and you'll never have to worry about broken dipsticks again. He sales an aluminum dipstick tube that is really nice and is super easy to install. Real standup guy so I'm sure he could get it out to you in no time :thumbup:


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Dowski12 said:


> Contact WhanAB and you'll never have to worry about broken dipsticks again. He sales an aluminum dipstick tube that is really nice and is super easy to install. Real standup guy so I'm sure he could get it out to you in no time :thumbup:


Mine broke recently so this is what I did and he's out at the moment. Waiting on an email to let me know that he's got more. Had to get a regular replacement for the time being though.


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

WhanAB dipstick and tube is the way to go.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

that's a user? 

I was gonna try to get one from GruvenParts... they look really similar too


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Krissrock said:


> that's a user?
> 
> I was gonna try to get one from GruvenParts... they look really similar too


Buy from Loren (yes hes a member). I wouldnt run anything from Gruvenclowns ever.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Buy from Loren (yes hes a member). I wouldnt run anything from Gruvenclowns ever.


how bad could a dipstick/tube be...?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Krissrock said:


> how bad could a dipstick/tube be...?


Its not their products as much as their business practices that I have a problem with.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*"ORANGE" Crappy Dipstick and Tube*

Sorry I have been out.... I am back in Stock this Saturday Ready to ship....

We went back to the Original Design as the Dipstick can be bought alone and the

tube can use a OEM dipstick as well as a Just in case I lost it "THEME"

in doing so with the extra piece and we changed machine shop on this item

as Family is ill blah blah Anyways, cost doubled thus this New MSRP 0f $134.99

UP $55.00 over the old price of $79.99 it was suppose to be only $119.99 which is still crazy money

We have a BOOTH #11 @ SOWO and we are taking only 25 sets with us and We are going to put 

on special there for $110.00****



















this is the original on my car for 4 years I believe..... The clamp is removable if you if you have the deleted metal plate in front of the intake manifold...

**** this price is honored only @ SOWO as well as the rest of the Awesome Prices we are going to offer.............

any question please email me.... do not want to get in trouble with forum as I do not advertise on 

here. *We believe in supporting those companies that do..... *

have the metal plate deleted in front of the intake manifold


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

WhanAB said:


> cost doubled thus this New MSRP 0f $134.99


that's crack prices. I thought $80 was bad.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

FatAce said:


> that's crack prices. I thought $80 was bad.


Yea I gotta agree. It's very nice and everything but in my 10+ yrs of owning vag cars I've only broken 2 dipstick funnels. One crumbled pulling it off another i broke by flexing it too far. For a total of $14 cost. I don't understand why so many ppl break them. I'm a rough guy when it comes to working on my car but I've always pulled it off quick if I thought I'd break it. The one on my TT lasted 100k miles. 

Not trying to downplay your item whanab! It's def something I've thought of buying. It's just if its not performance related and its not broke I see no need in upgrading it. Lol


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> Yea I gotta agree. It's very nice and everything but in my 10+ yrs of owning vag cars I've only broken 2 dipstick funnels. One crumbled pulling it off another i broke by flexing it too far. For a total of $14 cost. I don't understand why so many ppl break them. I'm a rough guy when it comes to working on my car but I've always pulled it off quick if I thought I'd break it. The one on my TT lasted 100k miles.
> 
> Not trying to downplay your item whanab! It's def something I've thought of buying. It's just if its not performance related and its not broke I see no need in upgrading it. Lol


 I totally agree it is a crack (ASS) price........ if we were to sell them just ourselves price would come down but we have other companies sell them and they should be able to make a reasonable profit as well IMO So, the $134.99..... We are actually just trying to make enough money to make more without any money out of pocket..... Not trying to play the worlds smallest violin......

Hope to see some of you at SOWO.....


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

WhanAB said:


> *We believe in supporting those companies that do..... *


:beer:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Whoa this thread blew up haha. I just went to the dealer without incident and got a new dipstick tube. Will definitely check out some of your products at SOWO WhanAB.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

*happened to me too*

when I replaced it with a new one from the dealer I put anti-sieze on the plastic where it plugs into the metal. So far I've had it on / off about 4 times and it slips right off. 

That metal one is nice too.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> Whoa this thread blew up haha. I just went to the dealer without incident and got a new dipstick tube. Will definitely check out some of your products at SOWO WhanAB.



TT's meeting 5PM on Friday Booth #11 @ SOWO

Thanks....... 










*Black Handles in or coming in Limited Supply for SOWO and only being sold @ SOWO*


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

$7 for a dipstick. Buy two (or three). Keep some on the shelf.

Sometimes I feel like my garage is a parts department.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Sometimes I feel like my garage is a parts department.


This!


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

DougLoBue said:


> $7 for a dipstick. Buy two (or three). Keep some on the shelf.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like my garage is a parts department.


agree with you on that one much more sense money wise 3 dipsticks and tubes 

Have just changed so much in engine bay made sense for me to do the dipstick and tube. Now I have been doing this over a period of time so not to cost me an arm/leg torso LOL

and just one less thing to worry about........


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

WhanAB said:


> agree with you on that one much more sense money wise 3 dipsticks and tubes
> 
> Have just changed so much in engine bay made sense for me to do the dipstick and tube. Now I have been doing this over a period of time so not to cost me an arm/leg torso LOL
> 
> and just one less thing to worry about........


Oh yeah- Agreed the metal combo is the way to go- not trying to downplay your products. I just work on a bunch of 1.8T's and generally- the dipstick tube breaks when doing anything under the intake manifold.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

DougLoBue said:


> Oh yeah- Agreed the metal combo is the way to go- not trying to downplay your products. I just work on a bunch of 1.8T's and generally- the dipstick tube breaks when doing anything under the intake manifold.


That's why I have a piece of hose with a bolt clamped in one end. So when I'm working there I just remove the funnel and replace it with the piece of hose. However if the tubes already brittle removing it might be your enemy too. Lol


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

steve-o 16v GLI said:


> That's why I have a piece of hose with a bolt clamped in one end. So when I'm working there I just remove the funnel and replace it with the piece of hose. However if the tubes already brittle removing it might be your enemy too. Lol



no problems I just wish I could charge less and keep it under $100.00 but can not get there...... 

at sowo it will be $115.00 no shipping saves around $27.00 . 

Myself I took off the orange anf covered the tube with painter's tape........


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I think Im just gonna paint my tube and handle. I hate the orange, but it still doesn't justify the cost of the new one. Sorry Loren, but its just too damn expensive. If you want, shoot me a PM and I can shop it around a few machine shops around me. Maybe we can get a better price point. Doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> I think Im just gonna paint my tube and handle. I hate the orange, but it still doesn't justify the cost of the new one. Sorry Loren, but its just too damn expensive. If you want, shoot me a PM and I can shop it around a few machine shops around me. Maybe we can get a better price point. Doesn't hurt to ask.



Thanks for the post as someone sent me an email from PA ... to see if we could

knock down the price of this Sweet thanks ........


----------

